# λαίμαι



## Theseus (Dec 22, 2011)

I have come across this word quite often and have not the foggiest what it means. Enlightenment and context if possible. Thanks.:curse:


----------



## Palavra (Dec 22, 2011)

I suspect it is a different (and incorrect) spelling of "λέμε", "we say", that is used for emphasis, in casual speech or slang. You'd say, for example:

-Καλά, η ταινία ήταν γαμάτη, λέμε!

I have no idea why the different spelling, though. It must be some slang variation, maybe someone else could help us out.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 22, 2011)

It's «λέμε» (we say), first-person plural of the verb «λέω» misspelled at first and then spread as a greek meme. And not a particularly clever one imho...


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2011)

Hold your horses reindeer, Theseus! :)

It's simple. Sometimes, «λέμε» (we say) is used as an intensifier at the end of a statement, e.g. Τρελά λεφτά, λέμε!, similarly to the British "I'll say (so)".
Λαίμαι is an ungrammatical, unorthodox variation used mockingly, frequently signifying that the person writing it thus is in a playful mood or is "slanging it", as it were.

Edit: I say! Πάλι καταϊδρωμένος! 
Εδώ χιονίζει πάντως. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 22, 2011)

Already in _Lexilogia_: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?80-Νεολογισμοί-(Neologisms)&p=56106#post56106. :)


----------

